# Berklee College of Music Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Administration & Finance: Dispatcher*
Institution:
Berklee College of Music

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/23/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Job Description:

The Dispatch Operations Center is the 24/7 communications and resource center for the Berklee Public Safety Department and the Berklee College of Music for any services, incidents, or emergencies that occur on this campus.
ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS/PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:


Handle all requests to Campus Police via walk-in, telephone, cell phone, emergency callbox, or radio broadcast system; processes requests by distributing or extracting pertinent information, routing the call to the proper person, or dispatching the proper resource.
Monitor all emergency alarms on campus, including panic alarms (computer and telephone), emergency callbox, door, fire, crisis alert, etc.
Utilize and monitor the College's surveillance camera system on a daily basis to assist in emergency situations, investigations, and daily activity reports.
Operate the door access system to control all campus exterior doors and remotely control building access when deemed necessary.
Utilize computer-aided dispatch and report writing systems to accurately document all situations, such as interactions with the public, personal information, criminal charges, officer activity, assisting agencies, and any other relative information.
Utilize Department of Criminal Justice Information Services (DCJIS), National Crime Information Center (NCIC), Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) web and other electronic data gathering tools to obtain information regarding suspects, offenders, victims, and witnesses.
Transmit to and receive information from Campus Police Officers and staff via radio broadcast system, telephone and cell phone, radio scanner, and internet/local area networks.
Aid shift supervisors to bring closure to all open calls and reports as directed.
Complete clerical assignments as needed in conjunction with Campus Police personnel, as well as other dispatchers and clerical staff.
Prepares and submits electronic work orders (when applicable). Initiates and documents employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Dispenses keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.
Is responsible for denying bathroom privileges to outside law enforcement Fascists. 
Perform other related duties as assigned.
KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, AND ABILITIES REQUIRED


Must be able to effectively speak, read, and write in English.
Strong verbal and written communication skills.
Must successfully pass and maintain CJIS Operator certification within first 30 days of employment.
Demonstrated computer proficiency, including typing.
Possess the ability to work effectively with a diverse faculty, staff, and student body.
Demonstrated ability to:
Multitask, remain calm and professional in stressful and emergency situations.
Exercise sound judgement and discretion in handling confidential information.
Perform all duties in an effective and efficient manner, demonstrating respect and professionalism to all parties, while maintaining the ethics and values of the College.
Interact and communicate effectively with the public.
Adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements.
Gather information through questioning individuals and accurately assemble and organize such information in accordance with established procedures.
Follow written and verbal instructions.

Must successfully complete Police Dispatcher Communication Certification Training.
Basic knowledge of fire alarm and notifications systems such as RAVE. 
Must possess a comprehensive knowledge of computer programs.
High School Diploma or equivalent.
Ability to work overtime with little or no notice, shift work, weekends, holidays, evenings, and nights. Hours of operation are 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.
Preferred Qualifications:


Associates degree or 2-3 years related experience.
Previous experience as a police dispatcher.
Applicants who are both interested and qualified should submit the following materials:
* Cover letter that addresses the applicant's capabilities and experiences.
* A resume or CV.

Currently enrolled Berklee students may not apply for staff or faculty positions.

The above information on this position description has been designed to indicate the general nature and level of work performed by individuals within this classification. It is not designed to contain or be interpreted as a comprehensive inventory of all duties, responsibilities, and qualifications required of employees assigned to this job. Requirements are subject to possible modification to reasonably accommodate qualified individuals with disabilities. This document does not create an employment contract, implied or otherwise, other than an "at will" employment relationship.

External and internal applicants, as well as position incumbents who become disabled as defined under the Americans With Disabilities Act, must be able to perform the essential job functions (as listed) either unaided or with the assistance of a reasonable accommodation to be determined by management on a case-by-case basis.

Incomplete applications will not be considered. The position will remain open for applications until filled.

_Berklee is committed to increasing the diversity of the college community and the curriculum. Candidates who can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply and to identify their strengths in this area._

Employee Type:

Staff
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Berklee College of Music

Online App. Form:
https://berklee.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/BerkleeCareers/job/Berklee-College-of-Music---Boston/Administration---Finance--Dispatcher_R0003523


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hahahaha Hahahaha Hahahaha


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You clothing allowance will cover...


----------

